# Woke up to a croc on the patio



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

I woke up this morning to find a croc sitting on the back patio. The weird thing is we're living rural, miles away from water. I let out a few crickeys and wrasssssled it for a bit. lol. Thought I'd share some pics.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 30, 2009)

Going to cross it with one of your Darwins ?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 30, 2009)

yep i cant go past a croc without saying crikey shes a beauty


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Unreal, where do you live?


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 30, 2009)

nice, how come his mouth is taped in the last pic?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 30, 2009)

Ring the Nt news brus that is front page material! 

Check between its toes for tags and its back for missing scales. People 'lose' crocs all the time when they get too big.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Going to cross it with one of your Darwins ?


 
Wouldn't that make a Jungle carpet being all snappy


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats gold !


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

snakes4me2 said:


> Unreal, where do you live?


 
Darwin NT.



da_donkey said:


> nice, how come his mouth is taped in the last pic?


 
The croc collector did it He's come and taken it away now. Off to the croc farm for this little fella.



waruikazi said:


> Ring the Nt news brus that is front page material!
> 
> Check between its toes for tags and its back for missing scales. People 'lose' crocs all the time when they get too big.


 
Yeah he was marked (missing scales) so they are going to work out where it came from. The croc catcher got another one around the corner last night so they've got out from somewhere. I'll have to keep my eye out for more. :shock: Do you know a number for the NT news? I tried to call them but all their numbers are 'during hours' ones. I emailed them though.


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 30, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> nice, how come his mouth is taped in the last pic?


 

so it wont bite him..

crocs are weak at opening their mouths, but are strong at closing them... thats why people can hold their mouths shut easily, even with just their hands


----------



## kupper (Aug 30, 2009)

hmmm you sure someone who knows you keep reptiles hasnt dropped it off knowing you would take care of it ?

or it could have wandered aftera water hole dried up


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 30, 2009)

nice looking croc. is that a rottie i can see behind the door?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 30, 2009)

hardcorey007 said:


> Darwin NT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me, if you have emailed them they will contact you! Once i accidentily mentioned that i had caught a snake in an interesting place to a photographer and ten minutes later i got a phone call from a reporter... I didn't even know they had my number lol. They love these stories.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

This is kinda how it all went down lol.

[video=youtube;iInDq8bn81g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iInDq8bn81g[/video]


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 30, 2009)

i smell something fishy........


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> nice looking croc. is that a rottie i can see behind the door?


 
Yeah he's a young rottie cross. He and the ridgey round up the croc for me.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Aug 30, 2009)

hmmm..makes me wonder where our croc went to or what happened to him, he was stolen from our yard (his enclosed pond) in darwin in 06, about the same size, but i know that your find wouldnt have been our Bruza.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 30, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> thats awesome! would love to wake up with a croc out back hahaha


for shure


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL that movie was so stupid


----------



## hallie (Aug 30, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> LOL that movie was so stupid



i thought it was really well done...

we need more aussie cinema..

it no Jaws but it was fun to watch...

nice find by the way...


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> hmmm..makes me wonder where our croc went to or what happened to him, he was stolen from our yard (his enclosed pond) in darwin in 06, about the same size, but i know that your find wouldnt have been our Bruza.


 
The croc catcher thinks it might be one of the ones stolen from Crocodylus Park. Apparently about 80 were stolen :shock: Because it was marked they'll be able to track it and find out where it came from initially. I can't believe someone would steal a croc outta your pond. The nerve of some people.


----------



## kupper (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone who steals anyones animals should be sent straight to jail if caught


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 30, 2009)

kupper said:


> anyone who steals anyones animals should be sent straight to jail if caught


 Unless its a croc,they can go to the nearest croc farm and clean their cages....


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 30, 2009)

wow pretty exciting and nice pics, lucky it ended up on your door im sure a few people wouldnt be as pleased as we all would be  cute dogs, love the little rottie x


----------



## waynej (Aug 30, 2009)

*Hi Corey*

Hi Corey,

You could have put it in with the snakes you sent me (LOL) 

Wayne


----------



## hellion (Aug 30, 2009)

some one stol my ducks the other day i was fully shatterd. arfter not feeding them to my animals i got kinda attatched to them ,watched them grow! finally loved em enough to name them!! and bam 2 days later stoledededed!!!


----------



## snakekid666 (Aug 30, 2009)

thats an awesome little croc


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 30, 2009)

kupper said:


> anyone who steals anyones animals should be sent straight to jail if caught


 
Do not collect $200.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 31, 2009)

would have been pretty cool


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't believe it made the front page of the NT News. haha. They totally mis-quoted me and made some stuff up, but it gave me a good laugh. I've been copping a ribbing from friends and family about the apparent 'Crickey' call lol.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 31, 2009)

hardcorey007 said:


> I can't believe it made the front page of the NT News. haha. They totally mis-quoted me and made some stuff up, but it gave me a good laugh. I've been copping a ribbing from friends and family about the apparent 'Crickey' call lol.


 I just had a look seen ya pic,its amazing all the croc catchers wear thongs ...snake catchers on the other hand :lol::lol::lolonly did it once and technically they were not thongs ,they were crocs and I had socks on too)
and after all this I found out what are,that you NT peeps call "moon snakes" (Furina ornatus )or as we know them by orange nape


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 31, 2009)

> "I yelled a few 'crikeys' and grabbed it and put it in a large container, before ringing a croc catcher to pick it up."



i like this part of the article


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 31, 2009)

As if someone steals ducks for crying out loud! These people have no shame, you can buy them as cute little ducklings cheap enough!


----------

